# Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?



## AllroundAlex (30. August 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mal eure Einschätzung, Erfahrungen usw lesen. 

Ich angle gerne von meinem Bellyboot aus auf diverse Raubfische. Egal ob Hecht, Barsch und Zander oder Dorsch und Platte in der Ostsee.
Ich  habe bisher immer meine Shimano Vengeance (7-35g wg) mit einer  passender Statinärrolle (Shimano Nexave) gefischt. Zum Werfen und  händeln von Gummifischen bis 14cm (20g Bleikopf) ging es noch ganz okay.  Aber wenn jetzt mal ein größerer Köder für Hechte dran sollte, war die  Kombi nicht mehr ausreichend. Werfen und Köderführung macht so keinen Spaß #d. Was das Drillen angeht, hat diese Rute  genug Reserven um auch mal den seltenen Meterhecht auszudrillen.
Des  weiteren habe ich gemerkt, dass bei 20g Köpfen und Shads um die 12cm in  der Ostsee bei 10m Wassertiefe die Köderkontrolle doch etwas gelitten  hat.

Ich bin zwar ein Freund davon, etwas leichter zu fischen und im  Belly hat man ein paar Vorteile im Drill gegenüber dem Uferangler, aber  ich denke, ich sollte mal um eine schwerere Kombi aufrüsten.

In  der letzten Zeit sieht und liest man ja immer mehr über Baitcaster  (Multirollen) im Laden und auch am Wasser. Ich hatte überlegt, mir eine  etwas schwerere Rute (vielleicht 80g wg) und eine passende Baitcaster zu  holen um damit auf Hechte und in der Ostsee zu fischen. Ich hatte den  Gedanken, dass ich durch die oben liegende Rolle dann auch etwas mehr  Komfort im Belly habe; kann das jemand bestätigen/widerlegen?

Hat hier schon mal jemand einen Vorschlag (der auch ohne Banküberfall bezahlbar ist)? :m

Ich  muss sagen, dass ich vom Spinnfischen mit einer Baitcaster keine Ahnung  habe, weshalb ich einige Fragen habe und auch mal etwas eure Hilfe  brauche.
Meine Erfahrungen bei Multis beschränken sich auf diverse  Urlaube in Norwegen, wo ich den Köder nicht geworfen sondern einfach nur  abgelassen habe. Hierbei natürlich immer einen Finger auf dem  Spulenkern, dass dieser nicht überschlägt.

-Wie ist das jetzt mit einer Baitcaster? Muss ich da auch mit dem Finger auf der Spule den Wurf bremsen?

-Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede in der Wurfweite im Vergleich zu einer Stationärrolle?

-Was gibts für mich bei dem Thema zu beachten?

-oder sollte ich lieber bei einer klassischen Kombi aus Spinnrute und Statinärrolle bleiben?


Danke schon einmal für eure Infos!


----------



## Carsten88045 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Meine bescheidene Meinung:
Ich finde das Angeln mit der Baitcaster vom Belly aus deutlich bequemer als mit der Statio. Durch die oben liegende Rolle wird die Haltung, finde ich, deutlich erleichtert. Auch zum vertikalen Angeln vom Belly-Boot ist die Baitcaster ganz praktisch.

Zu Deinen Fragen: Ja, Du musst mit dem Daumen bremsen. Wurfweitenunterschiede gibt es bei mir, allerdings schiebe ich das auch meinen Wurfkenntnissen zu.

Was es sonst noch zu beachten gibt, wissen andere bestimmt besser. Ich angel mit der Baitcaster eher auf Barsch, also deutlich leichter als Du.


----------



## RayZero (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> -Wie ist das jetzt mit einer Baitcaster? Muss ich da auch mit dem Finger auf der Spule den Wurf bremsen?
> 
> *Musst du nicht, kannst du aber um die ein oder andere Perücke zu vermeiden - mit der Zeit geht es von ganz alleine*
> 
> ...



Also es spricht rein gar nichts gegen eine BC, wenn man sich deine momentane Situation so durchliest.

Generell ist das Angeln mit einer Baitcast-Kombi immer etwas teurer im Vergleich zu einer Spinning. Das liegt zu 99% an der Rolle. Anders als bei Spinnrollen, wo es auch für 50€ schon ganz taugliches Material gibt, sollte man für eine Baitcast- oder Multirolle schon Richtung 100€ gehen. Ansonsten ärgert man sich, dass man mit dem "billigen" Gerät nicht vernünftig werfen und damit fischen kann. Der Einstieg ins Baitcasting auf Hecht ist "zum Glück" nicht ganz so teuer, wie es eine Kombi für die Angelei auf Barsch wäre. Dennoch rate ich dir ca. 200€ dafür einzuplanen.

Was ist denn dein Budget?


----------



## davidhecht (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Angel leider nicht vom Boot sondern vom Ufer und Fische bei größeren Ködern ab 30-40 Gramm fast nur die Multirolle. Warum? Das werfen und führen der schweren Köder empfinde ich viel angenehmer als mit der stationärrolle ! Kein einschneiden der Schnur in die Finger, keine Angst dass der Bügel umklappt. Und grade bei großen jerkbaits wird das feinere Getriebe der stationärrolle stark belastet. 
Meine Rolle ist eine Shimano Cardiff 201a hab diese für 60euro gebraucht gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden! Ist allerdings round Profile also eine Runde rolle, denke bei sehr kleinen Händen könnte das unangenehm werden beim festhalten!


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

umsteigen


----------



## Revilo62 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Ich würde auch umsteigen, aber ...
Lass Dich unbedingt *von einem, der was davon versteht, beraten*, denn ganz so flexibel wie mit einer Statio bist Du dann nicht mehr, denn mit der BC rückt der Köder und vorallem das Ködergewicht in den Mittelpunkt und um so leichter um so wesentlicher.
Und ob Du tatsächlich eine so kräftige Rute benötigst ...????

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@ RayZeroanke für deine Einschätzung!
Budget hab ich mir noch nicht so genau gesetzt. Ich wäre da offen für eure Ratschläge. Wenn du sagst, dass ich mich bei einer 50€ Rolle später ärgern würde, sollte ich natürlich mehr investieren. 

@ davidhecht: Also da ich 185cm groß bin, sollte ich wohl keine Damenhände haben  

Ich wollte hier erstmal ein paar Meinungen und Erfahrungen von euch sammeln und dann auf dieser Grundlage mal zu meinem Händler (Moritz) fahren und dort einiges begrabbeln und befingern, bis ich mich dann für etwas entscheide.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Richtig ist, dass für große Köder, b.z.w. Jerks, eine Multirolle geigneter ist als eine Statio, ebenso wie auch beim Vertikalen.
Gerade beim Jerken, wo immer mal wieder lose Schnur auf die Statio aufgenommen wird und sich dies spätestens beim nächsten Wurf rächt, ist eine Multi im Vorteil.
Was die angeblich gleiche Wurfweite angeht, da träumen die Multiwerfer von, es sei denn diese haben ihre dann auch recht teuren Multis mit speziellen Lagern gepimt und es handelt sich bei diesen um besonders geübte Werfer!
Ansonsten und vor allem bei windigen Verhältnisen, kannst du über zwei Drittel der Wurfweite einer Statio froh sein!
Einfacher und günstiger ist definitiv eine Statiocombo und ganz wichtig, genau so fängig.

Jürgen


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@ Revilo62: Ich muss gucken wie die Ruten ausfallen. Aber einen Gummifisch um die 15cm mit 15g Kopf sollte ich damit noch werfen können ohne Angstschweiß auf der Stirn zu bekommen.

Bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes bin ich natürlich auch für eure Vorschläge offen!

@ Taxidermist: Wurfweite ist mMn nicht ganz so wichtig, da ich mit meinem Belly ja flexibel und mobil bin.

Als mögliche Köder dachte unter anderm ich an solche (sind schon im Bestand):
http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-t...html?s=17299&gclid=CMbJwMr96M4CFdEV0wodnRUFTQ +10-15g Kopf

oder
https://www.germantackle.de/SavageGear-3D-Line-Thru-Trout-15cm-35g-SS

oder sowas:
http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-real-dive-150.html

In der Ostsee auch mal ein 20g - 30g Buttlöffel mit einem Watti dahinter.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Insbesondere ist es auch wichtig, nicht am oberen WG-Ende zu angeln (was gerade irgendwie allgemein in Mode zu sein scheint???)

Andernfalls sind suboptimale Wurfperformance und Köderführung nicht gerade ein Wunder, während die Gefahr in puncto Überlastungsschäden steigt.

Egal, ob nu mit BC- oder Statio-Kombo.

Insofern würde ich Dir zunächst raten, Dich vor einem eventuellen Neukauf mal allgemein mit den Begriffen "reales Wurfgewicht", "maximales Wurfgewicht", "Aufladungsgrenze" und "Überlastungsgrenze" zu beschäftigen.

Auch die jeweilige Rutenaktion gilt es dann noch zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## racoon (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Grundsätzlich vertrete ich die Meinung, dass man nicht jeden modernen Sch... mitmachen muss und nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen sollte, deshalb auch nicht auf eine BC umsteigen sollte, wenn man mit Statio zufrieden ist.

Allerdings überwiegen im Belly die Vorteile der BC derart, dass sie da schon Pflicht sein sollte.

Die Hauptgründe hat Carsten schon beschrieben.

Allerdings ist es absolut ratsam, dass Du nen kleinen BC-Kurs machst, sprich es Dir von jemandem zeigen lässt, der es kann. Nicht nur glaubt zu können, sondern wirklich kann. Beim Umstieg von Statio auf BC werden doch sehr viele Fehler gemacht. 

Mit einiger Erfahrung sind dann auch die Wurfweiten identisch (wobei das im Belly selten ne Rolle spielt), das ist eine reine Übungssache.

BC sind auch nicht teuerer als Statios, nur gibt es den 'Mittelklassebereich' nicht bei BC.


----------



## Conair76 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Für das was du vorhast würde ich eine Daiwa Tatula als Basis nehmen. Neu für ca 130€, leicht gebraucht  um 100€. Eine Rute zu finden ist weniger komplex. Insgesamt sollte man mit 170 - 250€ für eine Combo hinkommen.


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

...wer up to date nix fangen will baitcastert eben. der rest quält sich eben altmodisch mit der stationären


----------



## Ruti Island (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...wer up to date nix fangen will baitcastert eben. der rest quält sich eben altmodisch mit der stationären




War ja klar, dass sowas von einem "alteingesessenen" kommen muss...


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

tackle ist eben nicht alles - erfahrung schon was :m


----------



## Ruti Island (30. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Behauptet ja auch keiner was anderes!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Hallo Jose,

altmodisch ist eigentlich die Baitcaster/Multirolle, denn die gab es schon lange bevor die Stationärrollen erfunden wurden. 
Es ist halt eine (meist) feinfühligere Fischerei damit, dazu keinen Schnurverdrallung, besseren Kontakt zum Köder/Fisch. Trotzdem fische ich eher selten und dann auch nur aus Nostalgiegründen mit meinen alten ABU's. Neulinge  mögen bedenken, daß das gute Werfen damit weitaus schwieriger ist, als mit Sationärrollen und Fehler beim Wurfablauf nicht so leicht verziehen werden. Auch ist es eine Mär, daß man mit Multi/Baitcaster weiter wirft. Davon mag es Ausnahmen beim Werfen mit extrem schweren Ködern etc. geben. Beim normalen Spinnfischen wird man mit einer Stationärrolle immer etwas weiter werfen.
Aber wenn einer von den Jungs ein Technik-Freak ist und auch das nötige Gefühl für eine Multi/Baitcaster mitbringt, kann er sich der Herausforderung ja stellen. Ich rate alledings erst mal es bei einem Bekannten probeweise zu versuchen eh man richtig einsteigt und dann merkt, daß es doch für den Einen oder Anderen nichts ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## racoon (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> . Neulinge  mögen bedenken, daß das gute Werfen damit weitaus schwieriger ist, als mit Sationärrollen und Fehler beim Wurfablauf nicht so leicht verziehen werden.




Das ist so nicht richtig. Gerade absolute Neulinge werden sich - mit richtiger Anleitung- dabei nicht schwer tun. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wenn man allerdings Stationär-verdorben ist, DANN ist es schwerer. Wer aber von Anfang an mit ner Multi fischt sollte damit keine Probleme haben, der Ablauf ist einfacher als mit ner Statio.


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

na ja, zwar nicht spinnfischen aber Werfen/casten auf Rekorde findet auf jeden Fall mit "alten" Roundprofil-Multirollen statt.
Ansonsten hat auch racoon absolut recht! Wer unverdorben mit Multis anfängt hat es leichter.
lg
Ach ja, für ungläubige:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wGQls_8zsw


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@glavoc, wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, sind solche Rekorde nur mit speziell aufgerüsteten 
(Lager/Leichtlauföl/gewichtoptimierte Spule) Multis zu erreichen, jedenfalls nicht mit normalen  Standardmultis zu vergleichen und mit dem 0/815 Werfer sowieso nicht.
Ich behaupte weiterhin, dass die Multi mit vergleichbaren Ködern und eben dem Normalangler, immer bezüglich der Wurfweiten unterlegen ist!
Ich bin selbst kein schlechter Werfer, sowohl mit der Multi, als auch mit der Statio und habe den Unterschied mehr als einmal feststellen können, auch im Vergleich mit Anderen.
Das liegt ja auch nahe, denn bei einer Multi muss die Spule erst mit beschleunigt werden bein Werfen und nicht wie bei einer Statio, wo die Spule feststeht und ein besserer Schnurablauf geleistet wird.
Wenn dann noch eine Multi mit Schnurführung verwendet wird, kommt ein weiteres Hemmnis für den Schnurablauf hinzu.
Wie auch schon geschrieben, träumt  mal weiter von vergleichbarer Wurfweite!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Ich sehe, abgesehen vom Vertikalfischen in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen, *für mich* keinen echten Vorteil bei der Multirolle. Am allerwenigsten beim P/L Verhältnis. Geht es bei der Multi bei 100,- € gerade eben mal so los, bekommt man dafür schon eine sehr ansprechende Qualität bei den Stationärrollen...!


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@Andal, gesetzt den Fall, Geld spielt keine Rolle, gibt es für mich einen gravierenden Nachteil bei der praktischen Nutzung.
Mir geht das dauernde Gefummel an der Bremse bei jedem Köderwechsel aufn Sack.
Und dann immer erst mal zwei drei Würfe bis es wieder passt, einfach nur nervig und nix wenn man flexibel sein mag!
Man ist einfach viel zu eingeschränkt bei wechselnden Bedingungen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Eben. Die Multi nur vertikal, denn da muss man nicht viel rumfummeln. Offen und ab dafür.


----------



## tomsen83 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Andal, gesetzt den Fall, Geld spielt keine Rolle, gibt es für mich einen gravierenden Nachteil bei der praktischen Nutzung.
> Mir geht das dauernde Gefummel an der Bremse bei jedem Köderwechsel aufn Sack.
> Und dann immer erst mal zwei drei Würfe bis es wieder passt, einfach nur nervig und nix wenn man flexibel sein mag!
> Man ist einfach viel zu Eingeschränkt bei wechselden Bedingungen!
> ...



Ähhh sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Richtig ist, dass die Combo auf den Ködertyp/ -gewicht deutlich feiner abgestimmt sein muss. Daher kannst du nicht wie an der Stationären nen 1er Mepps und nen 15er Gummi im Notfall an der gleichen Rute fischen.

Bist du aber mit entsprechenden Combos ausgerüstet und hast dir vorher Gedanken darüber gemacht (bei mir beim Bootsfischen fünf an der Zahl - vom Minigummi, über Topwater, Crankbait, Shad bis zum Swimbait) brauchst du auch an den Bremseinstellungen nix zu fummeln. Erst recht nicht beim Gewichtssprektrum 30g+. Ich fass da gar nix mehr an.

Der wirklich große Vorteil ist es eben gerade, dass ich je nach Köder 100% abgestimmtes Gerät habe, was sich sehr positiv auf das animieren, die Bisserkennung, Sensibilität, Wurfgenauigkeit etc. auswirkt.

Wer sich jetzt als Anfänger erhofft, mit der Anschaffung einer Combo das gleiche Spektrum fischen zu können wie zuvor mit der Statio, wird maximal frustriert sein und alles doof finden. DAS FUNKTIONIERT HIER HALT NICHT.

Und ja, Hobby kostet Geld

Aber auch ich bin immer noch sehr gerne einfach mal mit meiner alten Rocke und Stradic unterwegs, gerade beim Uferfischen und langen Wegen.

An den TE: Probiers aus! Egal was du dir kaufst. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, wird der derzeitige Boom schon dafür sorgen, dass dir das Gerümpel wieder einer knapp unter Neupreis abnimmt.:q


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das liegt ja auch nahe, denn bei einer Multi muss die Spule erst mit beschleunigt werden bein Werfen und nicht wie bei einer Statio, wo die Spule feststeht und ein besserer Schnurablauf geleistet wird.
> Wenn dann noch eine Multi mit Schnurführung verwendet wird, kommt ein weiteres Hemmnis für den Schnurablauf hinzu.
> Wie auch schon geschrieben, träumt  mal weiter von vergleichbarer Wurfweite!
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,
es ging mir nicht ums Träumen einer größeren Wurfweite beim Spinnfischen...nur irgendwo wurde behauptet, dass man mit einer Multi nicht so weit wirft als mit der Statio. Jedoch alle Rekorde im Weitwerfen mit "Brandungsrutensetup" werden komischerweise am Ende doch mit Multis aufgestellt . Nur darum ging es mir in meinem Post.
liebe Grüße
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



glavoc schrieb:


> Jedoch alle Rekorde im Weitwerfen mit "Brandungsrutensetup" werden komischerweise am Ende doch mit Multis aufgestellt...



...die so getuned sind, dass man sie nur schwerlich mit denen aus der täglichen Praxis vergleichen kann. So wie Formel 1 Boliden und Familienkutschen in etwa.

Aber ich will ja auch weder etwas gut-, oder schlechtreden. Soll doch jeder das kurbeln, was im Spaß macht.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Genau!  Habe Multis und stationärrollen. Beide reichlich!
Und was benutze ich ?

Das tablet und lese im ab  :c


----------



## Blechinfettseb (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe, abgesehen vom Vertikalfischen in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen, *für mich* keinen echten Vorteil bei der Multirolle. Am allerwenigsten beim P/L Verhältnis. Geht es bei der Multi bei 100,- € gerade eben mal so los, bekommt man dafür schon eine sehr ansprechende Qualität bei den Stationärrollen...!



 Du siehst keinen Vorteil in alllen möglichen Gewichtsklassen? Schonmal Köder ab 180g aufwärts geworfen (und das öfters als 5mal am Stück)? 

 Ich fische auch immernoch sehr viel mit Stationärrolle aber ab ca 150g kommt mir nur noch BC an die Rute. Sowas von deutlich entspannter zu werfen. 

 Über den Preis und die zwanghafte BC-Fischerei der Youtube-Jugend brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Hallo,

bezugnehmend auf die erreichbaren Weiten; hier muß man von gleichen Bedingungen ausgehen, anders ist ein Vergleich nicht möglich.
Der Weltrekord beim Weitwurf mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht liegt bei Stationärrollen etwas über 120 Meter und bei Mutirollen etwas über 116 Meter. Der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber eindeutig pro Stationärrolle.
Und hier ist eben das Gewicht gleich, die Schnurstärke gleich, Ruten und Rollen sind optimal für diesen Zweck ausgelegt und es sind die besten Werfer der Welt. Dieser Vergleich hinkt nicht. Wäre mit der Multirolle weiter zu werfen, dann müsste es man beim Weltrekord ja sehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos (der durchaus nichts gegen Multirollen hat, aber jedes Spiel zu
          seiner Zeit. Und meine Hoch-Multirollenzeit liegt schon runde 50
          Jahre zurück)


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Du siehst keinen Vorteil in alllen möglichen Gewichtsklassen? Schonmal Köder ab 180g aufwärts geworfen (und das öfters als 5mal am Stück)?
> 
> Ich fische auch immernoch sehr viel mit Stationärrolle aber ab ca 150g kommt mir nur noch BC an die Rute. Sowas von deutlich entspannter zu werfen.
> 
> Über den Preis und die zwanghafte BC-Fischerei der Youtube-Jugend brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten.



Ich fische keine so schweren Spinnköder, weil mir das hinten und vorne keinen Spaß macht. MIR macht es keinen Spaß. Also ist es auch für MICH nicht relevant, so wie es auch für viele andere Angler nicht relevant ist, zum Beispiel mit einer Centrepin zu angeln und so weiter und so fort.

Wer möchte, der soll sich von mir aus eine Multi an eine Bolo schrauben, wenn er es für relevant hält. ICH reflektiere nur MEINE Meinung. #h


----------



## Blechinfettseb (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fische keine so schweren Spinnköder, weil mir das hinten und vorne keinen Spaß macht. MIR macht es keinen Spaß. Also ist es auch für MICH nicht relevant, so wie es auch für viele andere Angler nicht relevant ist, zum Beispiel mit einer Centrepin zu angeln und so weiter und so fort.
> 
> Wer möchte, der soll sich von mir aus eine Multi an eine Bolo schrauben, wenn er es für relevant hält. ICH reflektiere nur MEINE Meinung. #h



Dann musst du aber schreiben das es für Dich, in denen von Dir benutzen Klassen keinen Vorteil gibt und nicht das es für Dich in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen keinen Vorteil gibt. 200g ist nämlich eine mögliche Gewichtsklasse und nur weil du Sie nicht fischt, muss es dort nicht unvorteilhaft sein. Ob es für Dich relevant ist oder nicht ist egal wenn du pauschal von allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen sprichst.


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber schreiben das es für Dich, in denen von Dir benutzen Klassen keinen Vorteil gibt und nicht das es für Dich in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen keinen Vorteil gibt. 200g ist nämlich eine mögliche Gewichtsklasse und nur weil du Sie nicht fischt, muss es dort nicht unvorteilhaft sein.





Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe, abgesehen vom Vertikalfischen in allen möglichen Gewichtsklassen, *für mich* keinen echten Vorteil bei der Multirolle.



Soll ich dazu noch eine Blasmusikkapelle spielen lassen, oder reicht es nicht, meine Meinung so festzuschreiben!? Eventuell auch mal den Bezug von Satz zu Nebensatz beachten. - Danke!


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Also mal um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen...

Vom Belly macht die BC wegen der obenliegenden Rolle durchaus Sinn!

Ob die Nachteile, die hier aufgezählt wurden, für dich persönlich wichtig sind oder nicht, musst du selbst entscheiden. 

Wenn  du vernünftig abgestimmtes Gerät hast lässt es sich damit auch  wunderbar fischen! Nur, lass es dir am besten von jemand zeigen, der es  drauf hat, das erspart dir für den Anfang einiges an Ärger und  Vogelnester! Und dann üben, üben, üben und Spaß haben! Und in dem  WG-Bereich, den du anstrebst ist das ganze auch nicht so teuer, die  schon vorgeschlagene Tatulla ist perfekt geeignet und ab 130 Euro zu  haben und ne Rute in der WG-Klasse kriegste auch schon ab 100 Euro. Und werfen zu lernen mit den Gewichten ist jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk, spaßig wirds dann wenn du unter 5 g werfen willst...


----------



## AllroundAlex (31. August 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Ich finde es sehr interessant, was hier für unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansichten ans Tageslicht kommen. ^^ 
Aber ich danke euch für die bisherige Diskussion! Ich verarbeite eure ganzen Kommentare für mich und ziehe mir meine persönlichen Pros und Contras daraus. Entschieden wird das ganze dann im Angelladen nach (hoffentlich) einigen Testwürfen.

Also wie eingangs schon geschrieben, werden bei mir eher schwerere Köder um die 30g (+/-10g) für Hechte eingesetzt. Es sind jetzt zwar nicht die größten, aber auch keine 5g Klasse


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Nach dem ich heute etliche Stunden im Angelladen war und mich von A-Z  hab beraten lassen bin ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer  Baitcast-Combi. #h

Wie der eine oder andere hier schon schrieb,  muss man nicht jeden Trend mitmachen, den die Angelindustrie uns  vorgibt. ABER ich kann für mich behaupten, dass diese Art der Angelei  mir noch mehr Spass am schönsten Hobby der Welt bringt!:vik:

Ich hatte  heute Morgen garantiert 20 unterschiedliche Angelruten in der Hand  bevor ich wußte, wohin mich die Reise führen wird. Die Entscheidung in  einen guten Angelladen zu gehen war genau richtig. Man hat schon beim  ersten Anfassen einen deutlichen Gewichtsunterschied gemerkt. Nächster  deutlicher Unterschied war die Aktion bzw die Rückmeldung des Köders.  Ich konnte meine drei Ruten aus der engeren Wahl vor Ort mit einer Rolle  bestücken und entsprechende Köder durch das Testbecken ziehen. Auch  hier waren wieder unterschiede Merkbar, obwohl die drei Ruten zB das  selbe WG hatten. Anfassen und testen ist eben die erste Wahl.

Kurzum, es ist eine Fox Ultron in 195cm mit 14g bis 40g WG geworden. 

Bei  den Rollen gab es natürlich auch eine riesige Auswahl. Meine  Entscheidung fiel dort auf die Shimano Casitas 151HG. Die Rolle ist eine  gute Mischung aus Preis/Leistung. 

Als Schnur habe ich mich dann  noch für eine Shimano Power Pro in 0.15mm mit 9kg Tragkraft  entschieden. Ausschlaggebend für die Schnurwahl, war der Hinweis des  Verkäufers, dass eine > 6-fach geflochtene Schnur sich schwerer  entwirren läßt, wenn sich eine Perücke gebildet hat. Desweiteren wurde  mir davon abgeraten, eine zu glatte Schnur zu nehmen (zB. Berkley  Nanofil). Diese soll, gerade am Anfang, deutlich schwerer zu werfen  sein.

Nachdem ich jetzt meine neue Kombi hatte, musste diese  natürlich auch gleich getestet werden. Also ab auf den See und die  ersten Würfe gemacht. JA, es ist eine Umstellung beim Werfen von  Stationär auf Multi. JA, ich hab die eine oder andere Perücke bekommen.  JA, ich habe nicht die selbe Reichweite wie mit einer Stationären Kombi.
ABER,  es ist nicht so schwer wie einige geschrieben haben. Klar es bedarf  (immer) etwas Übung aber mir viel es leichter als erwartet. Meine bisherige Wurfweite ist für mich schon ausreichend, da ich im Belly den Vorteil der Beweglichkeit habe.  Und was mich  auch noch angefixt hat, ist dieser Ruck bis ins Handgelenk, selbst wenn  nur ein 20cm Barsch einsteigt; Weltklasse!

Fazit: Für ~200€ bekommt man eine gute Rute, Rolle und Schnur (bei mir noch ein paar Shads dazu) und die Angelei damit macht mir noch mehr Spaß als erwartet. :k


----------



## Jose (3. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> ...ABER ich kann für mich behaupten, dass diese Art der Angelei  mir noch mehr Spass am schönsten Hobby der Welt bringt!:vik:...



bin schon raus.
les schon gar nicht mehr weiter, wenn einer lieber fischelt als vögelt.


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

wo Jose Recht hat, hat er halt Recht!


----------



## Purist (5. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

BC Neulinge haben es aber auch schwer,  von fanatischen Freaks und Modeanglern bekommen sie die gleichen Geschichten aufgetischt wie von denjenigen, die BC völlig ablehnen.

Erstgenannte verklären das Thema dann zu  einem elitären Quark, der superschwierig ist und nur mit teuerstem modernstem Gerät, bis hin zu Fujisamuraidingsbumbruten,
Sinn macht, zweitere  glauben mangels eigener Erfahrung all das genauso, ohne es selber ein paar Wochen mit normalem Gerät einmal getestet zu haben.

Noch nicht einmal in den USA, wo nicht wenige damit ihren Lebensunterhalt bei Wettbewerben verdienen, herrscht ein solcher Konsumfetisch wie hierzulande im Fall BC. Dort gibt's, genauso wie in Japan, aber auch keine Szene die  sich einbildet ,  man müsste den relativ kleinen europäischen Flussbarsch krampfhaft mit BC zu Leibe rücken, nur weil es in diesen Ländern beim Bassfishing üblich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> ABER ich kann für mich behaupten, dass diese Art der Angelei  mir noch mehr Spass am schönsten Hobby der Welt bringt!:vik:


Fakt ist (für mich persönlich):
Fliegenfischen, Baitcaster, Centrepin etc. macht kaum jemand, weil man damit irgendwas BESSER angeln oder mehr fangen kann - es macht einfach (mehr) Spaß....

Geil, wenn mans schafft, das erste mal 10 m Schnur bei Fliegenfischen zu kontrollieren...

Geil, wenn man mit der Baitcaster das erste Mal den Sport am gegenüberliegenden Ufer trifft...

Geil, wenn eine treibende Pose die Centrepin so leicht rotieren lässt....

Bräuchte man aber alles nicht, ginge auch mit Stationär.....

Und man bräuchte auch nix zig verschiedene Stationäre oder zig verschiedene Ruten zig verschiedener Hersteller...

Gott sei Dank gibts die aber und jeder kann für  sich entscheiden, was ihm am meisten Spaß macht - denn darum sollte es bei einem Hobby wie dem Angeln gehen...

Wenns anderen so keine Spaß macht - so what?

Ziehs durch, lern baitcasten so, wie Du es brauchst und willst,  und nicht so wies andere meinen, dass Du zu lernen hast, dann wird das ein Riesenspaß für Dich..


----------



## Purist (5. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Es ist zu einfach es nur auf Spaß zu reduzieren.  Sämtliche Rollentypen haben Vor- und Nachteile, die gilt es abzuwägen und sie dann entsprechend zu nutzen oder eben nicht. Eine Centrepin bietet nun einmal optimale Kontrolle über einen natürlich treibenden Köder. 

Ich sehe es z.B. überhaupt nicht  ein ,  eine Bc  nicht auch zum Zander- und Hechtangeln  (außer Jerkbaitkloppen) zu benutzen. Die Dinger taugen auch als Grund un Posenrollen, sogar als Centrepinersatz. 

Die eigentlichen Vorteile liegen jedoch woanders. Bcs sind leicht, haben bei Bedarf eine riesige Schnurfassung und beim Wurf kann man eine Präzision erreichen, die mit Stationärrollen nur schwer zu schaffen ist. Zudem sind sie durch ihre Konstruktion enorm stabil und dank Freilauf erspart man sich die Bügelumklapperei.


----------



## zanderzone (5. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Da ich seit einiger Zeit auch nur noch mit der BC unterwegs bin, kann ich bestätigen, dass Statios weiter werfen als BC, aber darum geht es mir einfach nicht.. BC macht einfach nen riesen Spass! Jeder Wurf macht schon Spaß, darüber hinaus werfe ich viel genauer mit der BC und das Ködergefühl und die Bisse sind viel direkter als mit der Statio. Da du in "höheren" Gewichtsklassen unterwegs bist, muss die BC auch nicht so teuer sein.. Ab 10-15 Gramm wirft eigentlich jede BC.. Die hier empfholene Tatula ist echt top für das Geld.. 
Als Rute schau dir mal die Okuma One Rod mit 40 gr. WG an, ich fische die 30 Gramm auf Zander und bin echt zufrieden.. Micro Guides und ein echt geiler, leichter Blank..


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@Zanderzone, schon gemerkt, dass der TS bereits Rolle und Rute gekauft hat?
@Purist, bei allem Verständnis für deine Begeisterung, aber Posen und Grundangeln mit der Multi?
Wie machst du das, wenn sich die Rute samt Rolle auf dem Rutenständer, gemäß der Schwerkraft, ständig nach unten dreht?
Oder angels du nur "aus der Hand", auch auf Grund?
Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?

Jürgen


----------



## zanderzone (6. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Vielen Dank! Hatte ich locker überlesen! ;-) Dann ganz viel Spass mit der Kombo! Baitcastern is einfach geil..


----------



## Pat82 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Meinen Umstieg von der Statio zur BC habe ich beim ersten Angelausflug bereut. Seitdem ich den Dreh raus habe kommt für mich nichts anderes mehr in Frage.


----------



## AllroundAlex (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Ich war gestern nochmal mit meiner leichten, normalen Spinnkombi im Belly unterwegs auf Barsch. Nach 2 würfen habe ich mich gefragt, warum ich nicht meine BC mit genommen habe. Mittlerweile will ich im Belly nichts anderes mehr fischen.

Vielleicht kommt noch ein sehr leichtes BC Set dazu um gezielt Barsche zu ärgern


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da ich seit einiger Zeit auch nur noch mit der BC unterwegs bin, kann ich bestätigen, dass Statios weiter werfen als BC, aber darum geht es mir einfach nicht..




Dann solltest Du dich auf jeden Fall nochmal mit Wurftechnik und Bremseneinstellung beschäftigen....- bei mir isses genau umgekehrt!!:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Wenn du mit der BC weiter wirfst, Respekt. Alleine bauartbedingt ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Purist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Gerade beim Spinnangeln ist Zielgenauigkeit wichtiger als die maximale Wurfweite, daher werde ich es wohl nie begreifen, warum man hierzulande darauf die oberste Priorität legt. Das dann ausgerechnet bei Ködern um die 5g, die z.T. schon an der Stationärrolle schlecht werfbar sind und dann auch noch bei der Barschangelei. Da zählt vor allem die Wurfgenauigkeit, genauso beim Hechtangeln.

@taxidermist: Was macht die Multi denn, wenn du sie in den Rutenhalter legst? Ist es ein Beinbruch, die Rute beim aufnehmen zu drehen?


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Was nützt mir die größere Wurfweite der Statio, wenn ich u.a. nach dem Wurf den Wobbler als Roulade verschnürt wieder einkurbeln muss?


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



> Gerade beim Spinnangeln ist Zielgenauigkeit wichtiger als die maximale  Wurfweite, daher werde ich es wohl nie begreifen, warum man hierzulande  darauf die oberste Priorität legt.


Na ja, das kommt halt echt extrem auf das Gewässer an. An meinen touri-überlaufenen Ballungsraumgewässern geht in den Randzonen tagsüber überhaupt nichts.

Nacht- und Bootsangeln sind bei uns verboten. Die einzige Chance, bei ansatzweise Helligkeit noch einigermaßen in "heiße" Zonen zu kommen, besteht in möglichst großer maximaler Wurfweite

--> auch bei Schlechtwetter mit weniger bis keinen Tretbooten etc.

--> Zielgenauigkeit ist bei uns erst mal komplett sekundär - da geht es darum, überhaupt wo hinwerfen zu können, wo sich Fische aufhalten = möglichst weit in Richtung Seemitte.

---> das ist, sobald es hell wird bzw. noch ist, ausschließlich weit draußen.

Die Viecher kommen hier erst bei richtiger Dunkelheit (= wenn das Licht ganz weg ist, Dämmerung ist auch noch zu hell) ans Ufer ran, da raubt es dann z. T. direkt vor den Füßen (vor allem auch Hechte - von wegen Tagräuber).

Wie wenn die ganz genau wissen würden, dass ihnen hier im Nachtangelverbot-Kontrollwut-BW dann keine Gefahr droht.

Insofern heißt es zumindest hier bei mir: 

Zuviel mögliche Wurfweite gibt es schlichtweg nicht. Die Fangchancen steigen ganz klar mit der Wurfweite - wer hier bei uns zu kurz wirft (30 oder 40 m sind da voll fürn Hintern), fängt deutlich weniger bis gar nichts. Bisse kommen hier entweder fast auf Maximaldistanz oder überhaupt nicht.

Und das ist halt insbesondere im leichteren Bereich mit einer Statio-Combo vergleichsweise weitaus kostengünstiger und (ködergewichts-) flexibler realisierbar.

Bei Bigbaits mache ich im Noch-Statio-Bereich (ca. 170 g) Schluss - für zwangsläufig wurfmulti-bedingende Extremgroß- bzw. Schwerköder (Pounder etc.) haben wir hier sowieso keine Abnehmer (die lokalen Bedingungen sind allgemein leider sehr anti-großhechtisch, schon allein mangels Laichmöglichkeiten durch vielerorts gezielte bade-touribefriedigende Radikal-Wasserpflanzenrodung und "Ablasspolitik").

Schleppen derselben würde aufgrund von regionalem Überall-Verboot (Belly is auch nich) auch komplett flachfallen (Schleppen kann ich nur deutlich weiter weg an "Fremdgewässern" - und für die paar Mal tut's dann auch ne robuste Statio).

Vertikalen vom Boot aus ist logischerweise dann auch nirgendwo möglich.

Ein Ständig-Jerkmensch bin ich auch nicht gerade - insofern besteht auch in dieser Hinsicht bei mir kein Multi-Bedarf.

"Drillingsfänge" lassen sich durch technische Maßnahmen (z. B. Wahl des Vorfachmaterials, Krautschutzdrilling als Bauchdrilling, Umbau auf EH etc.) plus auf den jeweiligen Köder angepasstes Werfen auf ein für mich erträgliches Maß senken.

Für BC besteht für mich persönlich daher kein Bedarf. Was aber selbstverständlich nicht heißt, dass das grundsätzlich grottig bzw. nachteilig ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zuviel mögliche Wurfweite gibt es schlichtweg nicht. Die Fangchancen steigen ganz klar mit der Wurfweite - wer hier bei uns zu kurz wirft (30 oder 40 m sind da voll fürn Hintern), fängt deutlich weniger bis gar nichts.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

war gestern nacht am wasser, rhein, wo sonst.

dann, nach 0:00, war wie in der heiligen nacht, tierstimmengewirr zu hören. klar zu unterscheiden, die kormorane, enten, haubentaucher und, echt schwer und laut, die mücken, die mücken und die der "stummen, schmerzempfindenden" fische. war sowieso überrascht, dann aber auch etwas empört. haben über angler gelacht, die "jetzt sogar baitcastern, hö hö"...

so gehts ja nicht, ihr schuppigen!
da gibt mensch sich mühe und wird verlacht.

ich zahls den ufernahen mit der statio heim, den baitcastern bleibt das gegenüberliegende ufer. 

hab da noch nen fischigen nebensatz vermeint zu hören, " was nützt die wurfweite, wenn mensch nicht weiß, wo wir stehen..."

kann mich aber auch insgesamt verhört haben, die zeit zwischen 0:00 und 1:00 ist schon arg anfällig, die aal-masters unter uns können das wohl  bestätigen.

btw: zander mit wobbler fast immer "vor den füßen", die hänger oft jottwede.


ps: minirock-hype fand und finde ich catchier :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der BC weiter wirfst, Respekt. Alleine bauartbedingt ist das leider nicht der Fall.



Eben aufgrund der Bauart ist das so!! Weil deutlich weniger Reibung.....


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Eben aufgrund der Bauart ist das so!! Weil deutlich weniger Reibung.....



Hallo,

warum ist dann der Casting-Weltrekord im Zweihand-Weitwurf mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht mit der Statio bei 120,52 Metern und mit der Multi bei  116,32 Metern?
Diese Weiten sind die einzigen, die wirklich vergleichbar sind; gleiche Normen, Rückenwindmessung beim Wurf, die besten Werfer der Welt am Start.
Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Multi/BC-Rollen. Ab und zu fische ich selbst noch aus Nostalgiegründen mit meinen alten ABU's und wenn einem die größere Herusforderung des Wurfablaufs Spaß macht, bitte. Besseren Kontakt zum Köder/Fisch hat man allemal und die Verdrallung der Schnur ist auch deutlich geringer. Aber weiter und zielgenauer wirft man damit nicht.
Denn wie weit und genau man wirft liegt in allererster Linie am Werfer und nicht am Gerät.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zanderzone (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Man wirft auf jeden Fall genauer mit der Baitcaster.. Ist einfach so..


----------



## AllroundAlex (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Da ich jetzt noch nicht so viel Übung mit meiner BC habe, kann ich das so auch noch nicht ganz bestätigen.

Auf jeden Fall ist mein Köder nicht einmal im Baum oder Schil gelandet, weil der Wurf zu weit ging sondern immer (ungefähr) dort wo er hin sollte.

Ich kann mich aber ganz sicher meinen Vorrednern anschließen, dass eine BC im Belly angenehmer zu fischen ist als eine Stationäre Kombi.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Man wirft auf jeden Fall genauer mit der Baitcaster.. Ist einfach so..



Hallo,

und warum sollte das so sein?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischbär (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man sich mit BCs mit schweren Ködern der Performance einer Statio annähert. Bei leichten Ködern ist BC schwieriger. Vorteil ist ganz klar der direkte Köderkontakt, Nachteile der hohe Preis für ähnliche Leistung, oftmals geringerer Schnureinzug und gelegentliche Aussteiger deshalb, Probleme beim Werfen gegen Wind sowie bei Dunkelheit. Zudem muss beim Wechsel der Gewichtsklasse des Köders die Wurf-Bremse neu justiert werden, sonst Perücke. Ebenfalls ist ein völlig freier Schnurablauf wie beim Öffnen des Bügels nicht möglich. Es muss sich immer die Spule mitdrehen.
Das entscheidende Argument für oder gegen BC ist aber sicherlich, wie einem das Handling zusagt und wie man damit klar kommt. Es gibt bei Ebay günstige kleine BCs aus China (LMA200). Die sind nicht großartig, aber gehen zum Ausprobieren schon mal gut.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-1BB-6-3-1...AF-/261553530819?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Allround-Angler (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum ist dann der Casting-Weltrekord im Zweihand-Weitwurf mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht mit der Statio bei 120,52 Metern und mit der Multi bei  116,32 Metern?




Ab einem bestimmten Wurfgewicht ist die Multi der Statio überlegen, *wenn* der Werfer die Vorteile aus der Multi rauskitzeln kann:q.
Wir hatten ja vorher schon geklärt, dass bei den meisten Otto-Normal-Werfern die Statio vorne liegt.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

auf jeden fall kann man ne baitcaster weiter werfen als ne statio :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Jose schrieb:


> auf jeden fall kann man ne baitcaster weiter werfen als ne statio :vik:


Hallo,

da mach ich aber nicht mit. Ich werfe doch nicht meine antiken ABU's in der Gegend herum.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (10. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Man wirft auf jeden Fall genauer mit der Baitcaster.. Ist einfach so..



Ist das ganz allgemein so, oder liegt das evtl. daran, dass dir (und vielen anderen) der Wurfstil bei der Verwendung einer BC persönlich mehr liegt? Und ist die Vergleichsgrundlage auch dieselbe? Ich Fische sowohl BC, als auch Statio, und ich selbst habe noch keine Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Zielgenauigkeit feststellen können. Wohlgemerkt, bei etwa gleichen Vergleichsgrundlagen; dass ich mit ner 2,10m Baitcast-Rute zielgenauer werfe, als mit ner 3,30m Statio-Kombo, liegt auf der Hand, ist aber nicht dem unterschiedlichen Rollentyp geschuldet.


----------



## diemai (10. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Das Thema ist zwar Spinnangeln , aber ich fische auch eine spezielle Fließwasser-Posenmontage an einer 3m Baitcastrute mit kleiner Low-Profile Castingrolle , wegen der immer größer werdenden Entfernung zur Montage bespult mit dünnerem , schwimmenden Geflecht !

Dieses Gerät ist ideal dazu , ich brauche die Montage ehe nur in die Mitte des circa 15m-20m breiten , kanalisierten Flusses hinauszuschlenzen , durch den per Daumendruck aktivierbaren und absolut leichtgängig einstellbaren Freilauf treibt die Montage dann durch eine mittels Abreißschnur befestigte Schleifblei-Kette(Gardinengewichts-Schnur) am Grund abgebremst und kontrolliert den Fluß hinunter , .....der Köder treibt am Seitenarm etwas über Grund voraus .

Wenn die Pose beim Biß abtaucht , deaktiviert man den Freilauf nur durch eine Kurbelumdrehung an der Multi und kann blitzschnell anschlagen , ....mit einer Stationärrolle funzt diese Methode nicht so unproblematisch , ....selbst nicht mit einer Freilaufrolle , ....der Schnurabzug wäre da lange nicht so sauber und leichtgängig .


----------



## Purist (10. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ist das ganz allgemein so, oder liegt das evtl. daran, dass dir (und vielen anderen) der Wurfstil bei der Verwendung einer BC persönlich mehr liegt?



Du kannst die BC Wurfstile auch  mit einer Stationärrolle ausführen, ebenso kannst du (warum das aus der Mode gekommen ist, sollte auch einmal hinterfragt werden) auf kurze Ruten zurückgreifen.  Den Köder direkt in ein anvisiertes Ziel befördern , ist mit Bc trotzdem einfacher. Zum einen weil man im Idealfall mit absolut gestreckter Schnur wirft, zum anderen weil man die Schnur per Daumen  exakter abbremsen und den Wurf sofort stoppen kann. Bei einer Stationärrolle geht das auch per Finger, aber immer nur an einer Stelle der Spulenkante. Geworfen wird eher im leichten Bogen als geradeaus, auch da ist der Grund die  Spulenkante und die Aufwickelung
der Schnur.


----------



## Reg A. (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Stimmt schon, was du schreibst (fische wie gesagt auch beides), konnte für mich persönlich aber wirklich noch keinen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Zielgenauigkeit feststellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Hallo,

bei der ganzen Sache muss man auch bedenken, entgegen dem was hier mitunter geäußert wird, der Wurf mit der Multi/BC ist komplizierter als der mit der Statio. Das mag bei talentierten Werfern nicht groß ins Gewicht fallen aber es gibt eben auch Werfer, die sich damit schwer tun. Wobei es allerdings auch mit der Statio einige Übung braucht um gut zu werfen. Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und mit der Multi schon gleich gar nicht.
Ich kann Multi/BC Einsteigern nur raten es erst einmal probeweise und unter Anleitung bei einem erfahrenen Multi/BC Werfer zu probieren. Nicht, daß man einen Menge investiert und dann feststellt, es ist doch nichts für mich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischbär (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Stimmt. Es dauert ein paar Perücken bis man es kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es dauert ein paar Perücken bis man es kann.




Hallo,

ja, so kann man es auch ausdrücken.:q

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wobei es allerdings auch mit der Statio einige Übung braucht um gut zu werfen.



...und selbst darauf konzentrieren sich nur erstaunlich wenige Spinnangler hierzulande. Entsprechend wird dann auch lieber voll durchgezogen und das Freiwasser anvisiert anstatt die Standplätze anzuwerfen, die viel Fisch bringen, bei denen ein Wurf mit 0.5m Ungenauigkeit allerdings den Köder kosten könnte und hohe Würfe sofort im Baum landen würden.

Wenn die Beschäftigung mit BC das Bewusstsein für die Relevanz der Zielgenauigkeit stärkt, ist es ein doppelter Vorteil für jeden Spinnrutenschwinger.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Hallo Purist,

ja, da hast Du recht. Es wird aber den Jungs ja auch von der Werbung reingedrückt geht Spinnfischen, geht Spinnfischen etc.
Nur, daß das Wurfvermögen dafür oft nicht Ansatzweise vorhanden ist, sowie in der Zielgenauigkeit als auch bei Weite (wobei letzteres etwas einfacher ist).
Früher, so in den 1960ern, waren ja Spinnfischer weitaus seltener als es heutzutage die Fliegenfischer sind und als ich das Angeln 1960 anfing (vorher etwas schwarz), hatte ich das Glück, daß ich bei einem Verein landete, dessen Jugendgruppe stark auf das Casting ausgerichtet war.
So bekamen wir im Training das richtige und auch gute Werfen von erfahrenen Werfern vermittelt. Aber selbst da dauerte es bei normalbegabten Anfängern etwa ein halbes Jahr bis man ganz gut war und sich dann beim Spinnfischen versuchte. Weil eben, wie Du richtig schreibst, ein halber Meter daneben unter Umständen den Verlust des relativ teuren Köders nach sich ziehen konnte.
Natürlich soll und braucht deswegen niemand mit dem Casting anfangen aber "Trockenübungen" unter Anleitung wären meist sehr hilfreich, doch wer macht so etwas und wo wird so etwas auch angeboten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

@ Lajos:

Du brauchst ja nur mal durchzählen, wie oft man hier im Forum sinngemäß lesen kann, "...ich hab seit gestern meinen Schein und will mich jetzt auf Raubfische spezialisieren!" Nicht wissen, wie sie einen Fuß vor den anderen bringen sollen, aber sofort Sprinter sein. Da brauchen wir gar nicht mehr weiterreden. Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund, warum in den zahlreichen FB-Gruppen so reichlich fast neues Angelzeug angeboten wird. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Hallo Andal,

da hast Du sicher recht. Ans Spinnfischen hat man sich erst herangewagt, wenn man dazu zumindest halbwegs die werferischen Voraussetzungen hatte. Heutzutage geht es sofort darauf los und da ist der Frust dann vorprogrammiert. Wenn ich dann noch Werbesprüche lese wie: "mit dieser Rute trifft man fast automatisch ins Ziel". Wers glaubt wird selig - oder auch nicht.
Der "Geräteschmarrn" beim Spinnfischen wird eigentlich nur noch von "Geräteschmarrn" beim Fliegenfischen übertroffen. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (11. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*

Aber der Geräteschmarrn fängt wie die Sau - die leichtgläubigen Angler! :m:m:m


----------



## Purist (12. September 2016)

*AW: Klassisch weiter spinnen oder auf Baitcaster umsteigen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nur, daß das Wurfvermögen dafür oft nicht Ansatzweise vorhanden ist, sowie in der Zielgenauigkeit als auch bei Weite (wobei letzteres etwas einfacher ist).



Richtig gut zu werfen, dabei den Wind und das Köderflugverhalten richtig einzuschätzen, ist eine hohe Kunst. Hat was von Golf spielen.. Inzwischen sind allerdings viele schmerzfrei, was die Köderverluste angeht, ich bin's nicht wirklich.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ans Spinnfischen hat man sich erst herangewagt,  wenn man dazu zumindest halbwegs die werferischen Voraussetzungen hatte.



...und durch die Friedfisch/Posen- und Grundangelei wusste, wo die Futterfische stehen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Heutzutage geht es sofort darauf los und da ist der Frust dann  vorprogrammiert.



Am besten mit mehreren 500€ BC- Combos und Ködern für 25€ pro Stück. :q
Nein, davon halte ich auch noch immer nichts.


----------

